# off



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

well i am off to Red Bay , Alabama in 2 days ,, not going to say why ,, but just saying i am off to there :excitement: :triumphant:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2012)

Great Rod!!!!


----------



## akjimny (Aug 7, 2012)

Rod - Enjoy the trip - - - - and the heat and humidity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

oh i will enjoy the heat ,, it is what i like ,, but i will not be in the MH but in a hotel ,, and then in a factory ,, which i presume will be hot ,, but that is ok with me ,, i will be taking in all they have to offer ,, and loving every min of it ,, wish me luck ,, i look forward to this as much as the beach ,, but when all is done ,, i will be on the beach


----------



## vanole (Aug 9, 2012)

Tell "Big" Bob we all said hello.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2012)

Well we were supposed to be kind of close to Red Bay now but a wrench got throwed in our plans.  Reason we never plan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

damn Nash ,, sorry to hear that ,, i was hoping u would be close ,, but u know how things go ,, never plan anything ,, unless u know for sure it will happen ,,, i am heading out in the am ,, and i will post back when i get back ,,


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

well i am home now ,, but i must say Red Bay is a nice town ,, bigger then where i live ,, but the staff where i was ,, was more then nice ,, they went above and beyond ,, met alot of good folks there ,, and i see now why Red Bay suceeds in what they do ,,, i was moslty impressed with the fact that alot of the stores there close down on wed and sunday ,, due to church time ,, and i must say that the factory was well managed and well looked over ,, it was impressive ,, i did not want to leave ,, infact makes me want to work there


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

well just got the word from Tennessee RV in Knox ,, and looks like my new MH will be delivered to them late December ,, I hope so ,, cause i have already been told ,, we are gonna spend Christmas thru New Yrs at Fort wilderness in Disney world ,, i really wanted more time to play with it and tear it apart ,, but oh well ,, i will have time for that (I hope) ,,, but would rather be on the road anyway ,, now that we can do it ,, we are gonna do it ,, i am not getting younger ,, even though i wished i was ,, but i am gonna go full throttle from now on out ,, it's about time for me to do so ,, it has been my dream ,, and now it has come true :triumphant:
But one thing ,, i would like to meet any of u while on the road ,, jsut let me know ,, and if i am in the area i will look u up ,,


----------



## Shadow (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats Rod,  what model?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Butch it is 2012,, Alegro Bus,, Model 43QGP ,, 43 fter,, it is an all electric MH ,, no LP and they had the same model on the lot when we looked at it ,, but we chose the optional floor plan with the 2 couches in the living room area ,,, if it were up to me ,, i would have drove the one off the lot


----------



## akjimny (Aug 20, 2012)

Rod - when you say "all electric - no LP" I'm assuming it has an electric range.  Does that mean you have to fire up the generator every time you want to cook something?


----------



## vanole (Aug 20, 2012)

Rod,

Nice coach.  Think it was featured in one of the recent FMCA mags.  Guess you will have two inverters and a hefty battery bank.  I had the option of going all electric (actually wanted it) on our Dynasty but could not wait the 8 weeks for delivery and have regretted it ever since.

Jeff


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, NICE !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

yes Jim ,, it has the electric type stove burners ,, the type that glow red ,, and also a house hold refer ,, and yes,, Jeff it has 24 batts 12 for the house ,, and 12 for the inverter ,, and also it will fire up the genset when the batt levels get low ,, if not plugged in to shore power ,, but one thing that i did do ,, i am getting the heated floors instead of the aqua hot system ,, more to winterize ,, IMO ,, and it saved me 500 bucks ,, it has 2 bathrooms ,, well a bath and a half ,, and many more stuff i am dying to play with ,, like i said earlyer ,, i can't wait to tear it apart ,, and btw ,, when i was at Tiffin ,, they said no problem with me fixing anything that is wrong with it ,, if i find any ,, but i am sure i will ,,but saves me from taking it back to the dealer ,, and saves them money to pay the dealer for repairs ,, i think it is a win ,, win situation for both parts ,, me and them ,, but JMO  
But one other thing i forgot to mention ,, is that Tiffin is not a high volume builder ,, they take the time to do stuff right ,, i seen it myself ,, and dealer orders take the priority ,, unless it is a custom build ,, kinda like mine ,, but what the heck ,, i am in no hurry to get it ,, would like to ,, but not really ,, just as long as it is here before Christmas ,, and it does have a good ship date around the 12th of December ,,, sorry for being so absent minded :blush:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

well i kinda forgot something in the last post ,, i remembered it today doing some trouble shooting ,, and that was while i was at the factory in Red Bay ,, they use a computer system for all the coach stuff ,, it is a J1939 bus system ,, it links all the coach computers together ,, kinda like the c31 bus system does on cars today ,, but what i forgot to ask is what type of scanner i will need for it ,, the connection is not like an obd2 ,, a little diff ,, but i have sent email to them asking what i will need to access the coach computers ,, and i will buy what i need ,, it will not only help me out on my own ,, but many more out there that i work on ,, since this is now industrie standard on all high end MH's ,, sorry for the long stupid post ,, but just thought i would let u all know ,, that i forgot to ask questions on stuff that i may need for my own use :stupid::stupid:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

well i know u all are getting bored with this post ,, but just thought i would let u know that i got word from the dealer today ,, and it looks like my MH will be in the first week of November ,, i sure hope so ,, i am dying to see what makes it tick before i hit the road ,, and that is even better ,, it gives us more time to really setup our campsight place in FLA ,, they told me that i should book by the latest October to get a good spot ,, due to snow birds and such ,, but now i have more of a chance to book a sight ,, well maybe ,, i will see if they can hold one for me just in case ,, if not ,, oh well ,, i will take what they have when the time comes


----------

